# Butternut Squash?



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

i am trying different vegetables for the birds, as they are somewhat picky...except for their new found love of PARSLEY!...LOL

Just today, I cooked come frozen butternut squash...just a little...to see if they will eat that. Does anyone know if this vegetable is OK?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

According to this page, Squash is fine - so i'm assuming it means all Squash 

http://www.itsagreysworld.com/diet/food.htm#fruit


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup, squash is fine but you might want to check the percentage of Vitamin A...you know, to avoid overdose. JUST KIDDING. It's a great veggie for them. Everything in moderation.


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

I love it, and so do my two. I add some organic butternut squash baby food to their mash every other month  On occasion I will buy an actual squash and cook a small part up free of any seasonings and toppings for the birds


----------

